# Female ferret names, also homecheck passing tips :)



## SarahLily (May 18, 2012)

So, I have reserved a female ferret, around 6months, from a local Liverpool rescue. She is gorgeous and really laid back  Providing I pass the homecheck, and she gets along with my ferret Bramley, she will be joining us before Christmas 

The rescue have named her Tinkerbell, but i'd rather name her myself, and Tinkerbell isn't really to my taste  Any ideas? I'm thinking something rural/countryside ish maybe.

Also, does anyone have any tips for passing homechecks? I know it's mostly obvious, but just incase i've forgotten something, I really don't want to miss out on the chance to adopt this little girl


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry can't help you with the home checks
but maybe sky? for a name? just an idea!
I'd love a ferret/s but my home is not cut out for them
Think I'll have to wait a while till I get some!


----------



## polishrose (Oct 26, 2011)

Name suggestions

Fennel
Clover
Buttercup
Lily
Rose
Meadow
Misty
Foxglove
Heather
Berry
Lavender
Vervain(oops sorry that's my vampire diaries obsession again )

Any good?

No idea on the home check I'm afraid.


----------

